# rewrapping a rod



## J0nesitheSecond (Jun 27, 2016)

is it possible to rewrap a rod? one of the first rods i made im not super happy with the wrapping i did above the reel seat grip. how hard is it, if possible, to take the wrapping off?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes its possible just takes time.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

very easy - go to youtube and search for "replace fishing rod eye"


----------



## J0nesitheSecond (Jun 27, 2016)

cool thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

carefully use a heat gun to get the flex coat a little sticky then carefully score/peal it off. done it many times


----------

